# Finger Freddie Custom Strings



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

finger freddie custom strings is pleased to announce that im open for business
and ready to take orders.my strings are custom made by hand, with care one by one.they are pre-stretched and custom wrapped.i use only the best bcy string mat. made. i have many staff shooters using them and they love them.the only difference between mine and the others is price! pm me for prices on different bows. thank you mr.fingers






:wink: :wink:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

i can personally say that mike makes a very good product and at a very reasonable price. his strings are top of the line and he knows what he is doing. he began making strings for shooters out of our shop to try out and no body has had ne thing bad to say about them. barry reedy used his string and cables when he won the 2006 lancaster shoot in the fsl division and mike himself set a state record for ny this yr in the state championship fsl class with a 446 (450 round) using his very own string and cables. any body who wants to give them a try just send a pm. i would think that ne ones strings who were on the bows of three state title winners and a lancaster archery classic winner would be worth a try. other finger freddie string users on at are cobo and frank chugga.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

thats right saber,3 titles and still no stretch and lets not forget paul 1000 shots a day tanzini.:wink:


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

TTT for Finger Freddie! No stretch, no peep rotation problems, nothing but X's!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Finger Freddie...*

I have seen Mike strings in person...and they are top notch...Plus Mike is an all around great guy...and he has the titles to back up his strings...Great guy with a great product!...you can't go wrong...

PUG


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

bc he is just starting out on at he is knocking 10$ off all orders and giving free shipping within the usa:mg:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

*finger freddie*

Mike does a great job on string and cables. I've attached some pics of a scepter II that he did for me. No stretch and no peep rotation once peep is aligned. Thanks Finger Freddie!:darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

frankchugga has plenty of sets if ne1 wants to see more pics


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

finger freddie will be at the stan open so everyone will be able to check out his strings and cables there. just come up to the neil's archery trailor and take a look


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

*Ode to Finger Freddie*

Can't say enough about Finger Freddie's string and cables. They're great! I've attached pics of a Martin Scepter III he did for my son, plus.......... I'm so impressed with the quality and color of his work, I've written a little poem about him as follows: 

DOES THAT X KEEP DODGING YOUR ARROW?
JUMPING AROUND LIKE A HAMMERED SPARROW?
COULD BE THE PROBLEM'S WITH YOUR STRING OR CABLE
IF THAT'S THE CASE, SEE THE MAN WHO'S WILLING AND ABLE
HIS STRING AND CABLES SERVED SO NICE AND NEAT
FINGER FREDDIE'S WORK, IT CAN'T BE BEAT!


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

well done frank:darkbeer:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

im sure it will only b a matter of time until frankchugga uncovers black death(specter 2) with the new finger freddie strings on it. i just put a new set of 452x strings and cables on my shadowcat today that mr.finger made for me n the feel great on the bow.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

:embara: thank you frank,you too much seal the deal with the black death septer 2:wink:


----------



## steveandstacy3 (Dec 15, 2004)

I got fingered by freddie!! Thanks Mr. Fingers . Mike built me a set of strings and cables in black and yellow 452x . I have been shooting them for two months now and they are great!!!!!


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

shot my new set of finger freddie 452x strings and cables yesterday outside. this was the first time i had ever shot the new set and the things did not move one bit from the time i put them on they stayed in the same spot. the x's were.:dead:


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks guys for your support!im glad the strings are working out for you.now lets get the rest of you martin proud and at'ers using my strings.trust me you wont be sorry.i accept checks and money orders, and remember grt 10$ off a set for a limited time only. and free shipping in the usa.pm me for price on all sets.:tongue:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

mike will not be making strings for a couple of weeks bc he is in the hospital if anyone is interested they can pm myself and i can give u pricing and put in your order for when he is back in business


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks saberxxx, ok guys and gals i will be making strings on monday,feeling much better. pm me with your orders or call 607-656-5354. there will be a websight soon also:wink: thank you for your patience mr. fingers:tongue:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Good to see ya posting again. Welcome home Freddie!


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

thanks joel,its good to be back!feeling much better and ready to make strings:darkbeer:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

we need some more ppl to join the team


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ok,here it is theres only a couple of weeks left for the sale!end of may and its
over so get your orders in before its to late:wink:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt he has got many responses and new customers from at but the team can always use new memebers


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrmark (Nov 11, 2003)

*Killer Strings*

Testimonial from a recent customer:

I finally put my Finger Freddie string and cables on my bow, but maybe I should have done it before the State Field tournament. I might have placed higher than 3rd if I had just accepted change. As it turned out my old string broke within 20 shots after the tournament. I can't help but wonder if I had changed the string to a finger freddie string before the tournament, I might have posted a higher score.?. 

The string and cables I purchased look great. The servings are nice and tight and the loops fit well on the nitrous cams. They are well made and I get very nice arrow flight from them. Also, the string and cables made my bow quieter. :thumbs_up


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

sorry to hear that mark.but om glad you like the set i made for you:teeth: ok
people of at,just to let yall know finger freddie strings will soon have my web sight up and running:mg: i will post when were ready! thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

I should have posted this sooner but my just got my camera back this week from best buy, anyhow, I would like to say thanks to Mike and let me tell you he makes very quality strings and cables, Mike made an awesome set of flourescent orange and silver strings and cables for my RazorX SE, since putting them on not only does the bow get looks but the strings havent moved at all and all is still in time, his servings and everything are quality A+ work. I have shoot WC, Vapor Trail and Stone Mountains as far as custom strings go and not saying there is anything wrong with any of these brands i just think Mike has put himself up there with the mentioned above brands as far as quality and workmanship, thanks Mike


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Here is the Martin Razor X SE all dressed up


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

hey knobby, great looking bow!nice strings:wink: thanks. for the order if you need anything let me know


----------



## BurlesonTX (Jun 16, 2006)

*Website?*

Clicked on the link in your post, bad link or something. Is there another website?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

BurlesonTX said:


> Clicked on the link in your post, bad link or something. Is there another website?


You can call Mike at 607-786-7535. :cocktail:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

it will be up and running soon. mike is at the ibo shoot right now.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

sorry about the link. the web site has been a thorn in my side,backside that is
it will be up and running soon:wink:


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

First year for the new compnay and there is already a second place finish at nationals, 3 state championships, a lancaster archery classic champion and a ibo triple crown champion all in the first year


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

*Sale Price*

All Sets Of Finger Freddie Strings And Cables Are On Sale For 50$ Per Set. All Of These Strings Are Made Of The Highest Quality Bcy Fibers And Are Hand Made At The Time Of Each Order. Pm Finger Freddie Or My Self If You Are Interested.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

new prices :mg: are as follows, martin x sets and allcam and a half 50$ mathews and all single cam sets 65$ and as always free shipping in the us.:wink:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

*mikes strings*

mikes strings are as good as they come. i have purchased a total of about 7 or 8 sets from him for all my bows, and i have to say im impressed. they dont stretch, the peeps dont turn, they look awesome, and his quality is incredible. trust me you wont be disappointed.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*ill second that*

ill agree with that. mike does quality work for unbelievable prices. these strings and cables are sweeet, and they really set a bow off nicely. ill post some sweet pics on here in a day or two.


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

check the general archery section for a finger freddie giveaway


----------



## boomer1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Freddies strings are a huge bargain!!! Great product at a great price!!


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

glad to see you are happy get in and place a vote in the general sect for a chance at a free set


----------

